# الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....



## adel baket (8 نوفمبر 2007)

_أما أنا فالاقتراب الى
الله حسن لى_
_{ مز73: 28}_

_* يا ليت لنا هذا القرب من المسيح بدرجة_
_كافية لنستمد منه كل نعمة وكل تكريس_
_صادق.والنشاط ان لم يتجدد عن طريق_
_الشركة مع الرب يصبح روتينيا على سبيل_
_العادة,ومن ثم يكمن فيه خطر ابتعاد النفس_
_عن الله دون أن ندرى..._
_* ان حياة الرب يسوع المسيح هى المثال_
_الأكمل لنا,وجميع الوصايا المكتوبة تتجمع معآ_
_فى هذا المثال الفريد. ومغبوط هو ذلك المؤمن_
_الذى يوجد دائمآ بالقرب منه ليتعلم كيف يسلك._
_والأمر الأهم هو أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب ,_
_لأننا فى هذه الحالة نقوم بالخدمة كما يريدها._
_* الأقرب الى المسيح هو الأنفع فى خدمته._
_ولا خدمة له بلا قرب منه. وكلما كان الرب_
_يسوع هو الكل للمؤمن,فأى مكان على الأرض_
_لا يختلف عن الآخر, لأن الله هو الله المحب_
_القدوس دائمآ,والانسان هو الانسان..._
_زدنى اقترابا منك بالقلب.._
_أنت الذى بالحب ترعانى .._
_من قلبك أنهار ذا الحب .._
_فاضت فبارك وزد ربى ايمانى..._

:yaka:​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*



nazeradel قال:


> _زدنى اقترابا منك بالقلب.._
> _أنت الذى بالحب ترعانى .._
> _من قلبك أنهار ذا الحب .._
> _فاضت فبارك وزد ربى ايمانى..._​


 
*أمين يارب*
*موضوع جميل وتامل رائع*
*مشكور علية*​


----------



## صوت الرب (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*



nazeradel قال:


> _أما أنا فالاقتراب الى
> الله حسن لى_
> 
> :yaka:​


*يجب أن تدعوا الله ليدخل قلبك
و يتربع على عرش حياتك
شكرا يا nazeradel على الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك *:smile01


----------



## adel baket (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *أمين يارب*
> 
> *موضوع جميل وتامل رائع*
> 
> *مشكور علية*​




الف شكر ليك منصور
على مرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## adel baket (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*



صوت الرب قال:


> *يجب أن تدعوا الله ليدخل قلبك*
> *و يتربع على عرش حياتك*
> *شكرا يا nazeradel على الموضوع*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *:smile01




الف شكر صوت الرب
على مرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك

:smile01​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*

اهم شي الايمان القلبي 

شكرا عادل


----------



## adel baket (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> اهم شي الايمان القلبي
> 
> شكرا عادل




الف شكر على مرورك عاشقة دجلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Ramzi (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*

*اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## meri (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*

كلام جميل قوى تسلم ايدك


----------



## adel baket (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*



Ramzi قال:


> *اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*​



الف شكر ليك رامز
على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## adel baket (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأهم أن نقترب من الرب بالقلب....*



meri قال:


> كلام جميل قوى تسلم ايدك



الف شكر ليكى ميرا
على مرورك الجميل​


----------

